# All greetings!



## loantiemmom (Dec 2, 2008)

I am here at a forum newcomer. Until I read and deal with the forum.
Let's learn!


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello, welcome to the forum.

This is a great place to learn about classical music, so enjoy.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to this forum, loantiemmom.

Please feel free to tell us a bit more about yourself, like how you became interested in Classical music.


----------

